# Mari's Happy Snort



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mari's always been very expressive. She has quite a funny "smile" & snorts when she's happy...or when she's taking a big sniff of something...or when she lays on her back. :lol: On Thanksgiving my dad & step mom came over & Mari went over to my step moms hand to sniff. She gave a wee snort & my step mom says "don't you snarl at me, you came over to ME"!  Not her fault I guess but I was quick to let her know she was SNORTING & not "snarling"! LOL 

Please excuse my annoying baby voice. haha The more I talk the bigger her smile gets. 
(and sorry if it's still processing/pixely--but I also shot it from my cell so it may be crappy quality anyway)
YouTube - MChi Chihuahuas SMILE MARI!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww Mari is sooo cute!!! I can understand why your step-mom thought she was snarling at her, but I love the way her eyes get so squinty and she starts stretching her body :lol:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I can understand too but I still felt bad for Mari because she was so very misunderstood! LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ohhhh this is tge same noise lotus makes and I always say she growls to communicate as it's totally different to her growl whendaisy is after her dinner

I just love Mari I want a parti colour just like her


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg you need to switch me chis I want Matilda marley and mari haha I watched all Ur videos of them! I'll take all 6 actually lol!!! I never noticed Matilda had so much white I never knew it went all the way back to her neck she's so pretty!!! Blues are my fave so naturally I want them haha


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh no is miss Lotus misunderstood too? LOL I think the snorts are easy to distinguish from a growl--at least Maribelles are. Maybe Lotus "growl" is her just taking a deep sniff? Does she snot when it's not around someone new? Mari has always snorted especially if you hold her like a baby. haha

OMG Sherri, did you watch ALL of the videos? There are quite a few! LOL Yes Matilda has quite a bit of white on her. I LOVE blue tris & blues in general...and chocolates but we don't have one of those (yet). :roll: I don't know about trading but maybe we could just swap for a week or so?  I'd love to hang out with your trio for a while!! (or keep them but not if it means giving up a few of mine. LOL)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah she does she jumps up
On the poof when I'm
Having a coffee and growls as me it's just a growley noise but no teeth nothing


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL I meant SNORT a lot not snot a lot. :roll:

Sounds like Lotus is just a verbal girl!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh....that is exactly what Draco does when he is relaxing or getting pet. It does sound sort of like a growl. He does it alot, he's a very vocal doggie. Mari is such a sweetheart.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahaha...Mari & Draco are snorting buddies!  I love it...its such an endearing trait I think. Hehe


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's the exact noise Gretel makes when she gets her belly rubs (which is OFTEN!) We just said growlin' because I didn't know what to call it! We have a bunch of snorters on our hands!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww that was cute.....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww she's trying to talk mama!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

My first time seeing this, I'm late  That is so cute, Shayley does the same thing! Kizzie growls when she has to go potty but no teeth. Just cuteness. lol Love the video Mari is just beautiful as always!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

This is so funny! Lola has the same snort! she does it when we tickle her chest or in the morning when we wake up she runs up to us on the bed and snorts mega loud!! its sooo cute! At first my nan thought she was snarling when she first started doing it loud but now everyone who knows Lola knows when she snorts shes happy!! and she does it alot! and that makes me happy  x
P.s Mari is adorable! x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

What a cutie, she isn't snorting lol she is using Chi Talk!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL...Chi talk! Mari snorted a LOT while she was preggo too. The more pregnant she got, the more she snorted. :lol: 

I'm glad she's not the only snorter...sounds pretty common.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww....she's so pretty! haha... snorting....aka chi talk


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OH Mari you little snorter! Heather they are all beautiful. I just watched a couple of your videos, puppies doing somersaults... So wonderful. I could watch your brood all day long. Frankie and Ben send puppy kisses


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Mari is very cute, adorable little snorter that she is


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just TOO CUTE!!!!


----------

